# Looking for MCL# or equivalent



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

For a so called 500ft rule for determining where inland starts and Great lakes (and LSC) end. Always thought it was the natural coastline (point to point).

Some say the spillway is inland from Jefferson bridge and not the natural coastline. Lot of differing opinions from those guessing.

Looking for something concrete to present to another website.

Tried looking on the state website, could not find with any searches I did.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

You must be more specific with your question. I say that because the answer may vary depending whether you are asking about Lake St. Clair bottomlands with respect to wetlands permits, ATV use etc, Lake St. Clair versus inland fishing regulations, or Lake St. Clair zoning.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(cj...objectName=mcl-451-1994-III-1-THE-GREAT-LAKES

Also, since Lake St. Clair is U.S Navigable waters there is the U.S Code to deal with, Army Corps of Engineers regulations and Coast Guard Regulations.

Since Lake St. Clair is both state and federal, one must search Michigan Circuit Court decisions, Michigan Court of Appeals decisions and Michigan Supreme Court decisions, then move to federal court decisions.

The question you ask is too broad.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Suposedly the natural shoreline dictates the separation from LSC or any of the great lakes from inland waters. 

Someone from another site said they thought it used to be 500ft from the shoreline is considered from that point on.

Case in point. Where does inland start on the Clinton river cutoff from LSC. Some will tell you its at the Jefferson rd. bridge. Well this is well inland from the "natural shoeline" which I thought to be the boundry from LSC and inland waters.

This comes into play lets say when fishing for certain species open all year on LSC a but closed inland.

Looking for the states definition of this boundry line.

The rules booklet does give you a description of the boundry for the DR. But nowhere does it say where inland starts in regards to the great lakes and LSC.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been told by the CO in our area that it is the "natural shoeline". This question came up while fishing around a SW pier for walleye during the closed season on inland waters. He explained that if you draw a line from the shoreline on the north side to the shoreline on the south side this imaginary line is the boundary between the Great Lakes and inland waters. 

Steve


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Steven Arend said:


> I have been told by the CO in our area that it is the "natural shoeline". This question came up while fishing around a SW pier for walleye during the closed season on inland waters. He explained that if you draw a line from the shoreline on the north side to the shoreline on the south side this imaginary line is the boundary between the Great Lakes and inland waters.
> 
> Steve


On the pier in Oscoda it used to be back to the boat ramp, I was advised just last year that it had changed and was now as Steve mentioned above. :sad:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Steven Arend said:


> I have been told by the CO in our area that it is the "natural shoeline". This question came up while fishing around a SW pier for walleye during the closed season on inland waters. He explained that if you draw a line from the shoreline on the north side to the shoreline on the south side this imaginary line is the boundary between the Great Lakes and inland waters.
> 
> Steve





Burksee said:


> On the pier in Oscoda it used to be back to the boat ramp, I was advised just last year that it had changed and was now as Steve mentioned above. :sad:


Has always been my thought.

Trying to find it in print.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Natural shore to natural shore is the answer you are looking for. If fill is added to a shoreline extending said shoreline, the original shoreline marks the transition to inland; Same goes if shoreline is removed.

I do not believe that shoreline to shoreline is addressed in the MCLs. It may be addressed in federal law "somewhere" OR case law at either the state or federal level. With that said, my assumption is that the shoreline to shoreline answer has its origins in "common law". 

Understanding "common law" is not so simple as looking up a statute and is best left to attorneys and courts. 

As for asking specifically about LSC, contact the DNR Operations Service Center that covers LSC and ask if they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree with "Fox" .


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no MCL addressing it but here are some prior posts as far back as 2001 where it was addressed.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/search.php?searchid=6153611


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

foxriver6 said:


> Natural shore to natural shore is the answer you are looking for. If fill is added to a shoreline extending said shoreline, the original shoreline marks the transition to inland; Same goes if shoreline is removed.
> 
> I do not believe that shoreline to shoreline is addressed in the MCLs. It may be addressed in federal law "somewhere" OR case law at either the state or federal level. With that said, my assumption is that the shoreline to shoreline answer has its origins in "common law".
> 
> ...





malainse said:


> I agree with "Fox" .





boehr said:


> There is no MCL addressing it but here are some prior posts as far back as 2001 where it was addressed.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/search.php?searchid=6153611





Thanks guys. Was hoping for some black and white print to present to some doubters and guys who always say "well I was told" but were told the wrong thing.

Ray, I'll be down near you next week. Miami beach. Too bad I wasn't gonna be closer, I'd stop by and say hi.


----------

